
Police Robot on Patrol Ignores Woman Trying to Summon the Police - davesailer
https://www.sciencealert.com/police-robot-ignores-woman-who-tried-to-call-the-police
======
rolph
it should be illegal to display any LEO logo in a way that insinuates police
or trooper involvment, when there is none, precisely because of this potential
incident.

